# My New Addition - Z4.



## christurbo (Mar 6, 2005)

The TT has gone and it has been replaced with a Z4. 2005 with 30k on the clock.

I love the straight six, low seating position, and responsive chassis.

Ps. Thats not me its my other half! :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

christurbo said:


> Ps. Thats not me its my other half!


Very nice! 8)


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Great car... Makes me miss mine.

Get yourself onto z4-forum.com and get that aerial swapped for a stubby one... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks tidy, but the interior is horrific! :-o


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice and the z4 looks just as good, I don't mind the colour of the the interior it's better than black but I'm not sure of the wood


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks nice mate, whats perfromance like?

I was looking at the 3L.

Any idea if you can get smoked corners for the indicators?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

the later models have clear front indicators, thank god! :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Thats the reason i wont have a BM...... the interior [smiley=bomb.gif]

The car looks very very nice, but i need a nice cockpit to sit in, otherwise i will not like the motor


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I thought the interior looked very nice. :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Not to my taste at all, that wood is alarmingly unpleasant :-(

I hope you enjoy it 

Charlie


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Is the rear corner of the roof supposed to look like that?


----------



## christurbo (Mar 6, 2005)

I forgot to include pics of her best feature [IMO of course]!


----------



## christurbo (Mar 6, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Is the rear corner of the roof supposed to look like that?


The hood is of a very good condition. I think the contrast of the photos exaggerate the water marks on the hood. I am treating the hood this weekend.



> Not to my taste at all, that wood is alarmingly unpleasant


Horses for courses, the colour scheme might not be to your taste but the materials used is of a higher quality than the TT. I think the darker wood looks right with the beige interior.



> the later models have clear front indicators, thank god


Yep - mIne is an 2005 - clear came out in 2006. On the to do list.



> Looks nice mate, whats perfromance like?
> 
> I was looking at the 3L


.

The 3.0l is a blast. I find the 2.5l just as good for everyday driving, it pulls in any gear. The back end comes out very, very easily - a trait of having no weight at the rear but all engine at front, loads of fun! especially when you hit the sport button.

BTW its more economical than the TT [only just] producing 37+mpg on a run.



> Great car... Makes me miss mine.
> 
> Get yourself onto z4-forum.com and get that aerial swapped for a stubby one..


Thanks, I quite like my radio controlled car look! But its on the to do list along with quite a lot of other things!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Niiiice the BM's OK :wink:


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

lovely car mate, personaly I like the interior and think the wood and cream leathers quite classy, I'd rather have the wood than silver plastic any day. any mods planned? new alloys?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Test Driving a 3.0l tomorrow, will let you know what I think.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Hark said:


> Test Driving a 3.0l tomorrow, will let you know what I think.


If you've got a doris that looks like his, make sure you take pictures and post them up...


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Test Driving a 3.0l tomorrow, will let you know what I think.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

kmpowell said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Test Driving a 3.0l tomorrow, will let you know what I think.
> ...


lmao

She's going to her mom's for lunch instead, sorry to disappoint. :lol:


----------



## mrgoodcat (Aug 25, 2009)

How can you look at that car and not think it's a thing of beauty? Love it mate, interior and all 8)


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

like it

got a soft spot for these

wanted one before.

Hark, how did you get on? What spec were you trying

Which engine is this?


----------



## christurbo (Mar 6, 2005)

Did my first 'mod'!

Before.










After.

There is still a tinge of orange when the indicators are activated but not as bright as before obviously! Same goes for the reverse light.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

How you finding performance and mpg on the 2.5?

On the facelift I think they have a newer 2.0 lump which is almost as quick but mpg is good


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

its nice ... not sure about interior :S

i do like BM's...but m3 & m5's all the way for me im affraid :S 
but urs is nice...

better than ur TT?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

p1tse said:


> like it
> 
> got a soft spot for these
> 
> ...


Sold it the mornig before I got there mate. :roll:

I was trying the 3.0l. Also looking at Z4m, which I would love, but insurance is alot, tax is £400 and urban mpg is 15. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Had 2 Z4's - a black 2.5 04 plate and a silver grey Z4M coupe 07 plate.

Loved them both, especially the M. Had the pair of them for 5 years, and preferred it over the TT I had.

Can't beat a Z4 in black when its polished up. Mine is still listed in jac-in-a-box's gallery for his swissol work.



Hark said:


> Also looking at Z4m, which I would love, but insurance is alot, tax is £400 and urban mpg is 15. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


A truly fantastic motor, they really are. I do miss mine


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

senwar said:


> Had 2 Z4's - a black 2.5 04 plate and a silver grey Z4M coupe 07 plate.
> 
> Loved them both, especially the M. Had the pair of them for 5 years, and preferred it over the TT I had.
> 
> ...


What mpg did you manage to get? I looked on realworld mpg and they reckon 23 round town?


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Hark said:


> What mpg did you manage to get? I looked on realworld mpg and they reckon 23 round town?


Yep, that's about right. Normal driving round town.

Lowest I got was about 18mpg on a thrash about run, but I used to regularly get 30mpg on a sensible 240 mile round trip to the parents. Cruise set on that though.

But 22/23 was the regular figure.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

even the 3.0l version mpg isn't too bad

i would like one, but i doubt i'll be able to get a convertible or a 2 seater due to having a little one


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Can't beat a Z4 in black when its polished up.


Yep 










Nice car Chris - like the interior too 8)

James


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> > Can't beat a Z4 in black when its polished up.
> 
> 
> Yep
> ...


James - nice, but your picture is lacking 'clunge'. 5/10


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

p1tse said:


> How you finding performance and mpg on the 2.5?
> 
> On the facelift I think they have a newer 2.0 lump which is almost as quick but mpg is good


New 2.0 TT is quicker and better on fuel and better looking and cheaper plus less tax!

Got a few mates with Z4's but never really saw the appeal, although this one does look lovely I still prefer the new TT.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> James - nice, but your picture is lacking 'clunge'. 5/10


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTS09 (May 26, 2009)

Collecting mine at 3pm today. It's a Z4S Drive 2.3i Roadster with 5 miles on the clock. it comes with 19 inch wheels, heated seats, connectivity package, and comfort package.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

That's gonna be a bit of drop performance wise from the TTS isn't it?


----------



## TTS09 (May 26, 2009)

Hark said:


> That's gonna be a bit of drop performance wise from the TTS isn't it?


I test drove an automatic Z4 with the same engine in it and that was pretty quick so hopefully the manual that i have purchased will have a little bit more to give. It's not as quick as the TTS but for the low urban mileage i do around town it shouldn't make too much difference and hopefully the reduced power won't bother me too much.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

TTS09 said:


> Collecting mine at 3pm today. It's a Z4S Drive 2.3i Roadster with 5 miles on the clock. it comes with 19 inch wheels, heated seats, connectivity package, and comfort package.
> 
> ]


why this over the TTS?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

richieshore said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > How you finding performance and mpg on the 2.5?
> ...


i meant the newer 2.0 z4


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

p1tse said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> > p1tse said:
> ...


Oh I see! My mistake - I apologise!


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Next mod should be the sound generator that comes standard on the 3.0

Costs about £100 from a dealer and takes 30 mins to fit.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

DPG said:


> Next mod should be the sound generator that comes standard on the 3.0
> 
> Costs about £100 from a dealer and takes 30 mins to fit.


 :?:


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

http://www.zpost.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1501071


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

did a quick youtube on this and sounds awesome!


----------

